

Stop working like an workaholic - iMiodrag
http://imiodrag.com/stop-working-like-an-workaholic/

======
martey
This reads like it is inspired by <https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/ef4772e3c628>
(which is currently on the frontpage at
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5487883>), but there is no attribution
if this is the case.

~~~
iMiodrag
Thank you for your reply, I didn't saw that, just now, thank you again for
your time :-)

